# Artificial grass ? Anyone got it fitted



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking at alternatives to grass and patio slabs in my back garden. Has anyone had this fitted to theirs? 

Does and donts please 

Flute.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sorry no, I have acres of grass to keep trimmed but I needed to go to a house on a beach, during the summer, to collect something and they had two lawns of artificial grass, about 15x 30ft, I would guess, with flower beds, paths, fences etc. It all looked superb. Despite over 10 years of wind, salt spray, rain, sun and the dog.
It was my first real experience and from inside the house it looked absolutely convincing and they very kindly answered some questions.
We had quite a chat about it and it turns out it can be purchased in many shades and textures. The surface is genuinely colourfast, despite sunlight, judging by what I saw and the answers given. It did take some time to find the right shade and they said the temptation was, at first, to go for something too green and artificial that might look obviously unnatural.
It needed some preparation to level and care to secure to the ground properly but once that was done all they now do is gently brush in spring and again in the autumn.
I would guess if you have trees or other means of contamination etc then there might be a bit more to do.
I had always laughed a bit before but it honestly looked superb.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If your on Facebook check out these guys
https://www.facebook.com/artificialgrassgrosvenor/?fref=ts

Many pictures of there work. I'm considering it for my back garden.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have roughly 70m2 of artificial grass in my garden and it's one of the best things we have ever had.

Not cutting, no mud from my 2 dogs, no maintenance, green all year round, dries quick, looks the real deal only negative is the price compared to grass but with the long guarantees and no work required I'm glad I got it. Would recommend to anyone


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

ive got artificial grass, again its the best thing I have ever done.

no cutting, mess, weeds, mud and it looks green all year round.

it is worth paying a bit extra to get a higher grade though


----------



## LR4 (Oct 18, 2017)

I've got it too. 

Grass was slowly turning to mud with two dogs. Best thing I ever did.

Do it yourself too and save thousands. It's easy


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep ive got it love the stuff, And today just gives hovered it as there was a lot of green slime stuff


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

We are considering this for our back garden.
What stops weeds growing in it ?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Weed membrane.

I have it in my garden, ideal if you have dogs.

It is good but if you have any trees in your garden I find in our garden we get a bit of bird mess on the grass which needs to be washed off. But this is a small negative.

Budget just as much for the base as you would for the grass.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I can understand a membrane stopping weeds growing through it.
We currently have decorative stone with a membrane below that.
However the weeds that grow, presumably from birds dropping seeds or the wind carrying the seeds, in the stones need pulling out on a regular basis.
I would imagine the imitation grass being conducive to weeds growing in it ?


----------

